# Victoria Miniatures: Arcadian Rifles, female.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I know many have been looking for female IG that don't have their tits hanging out as if sculpted by a spotty tween. Looks like Victoria Miniatures took the common sense approach.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There's quite a few nice female minis out there that fit the bill for sensible combat wear, but this is the best set to date.

I hope these do very well and encourage more of the same.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

my question would be 'how do they look next to normal cadian's' who i use for my space marine 'scouts', and second how easy would it be to turn those rifles in to sniper rifles or bolters? they look riflely to me, so maybe just put scopes on all of them?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Arcadian..... Hmmm seems legit.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> Arcadian..... Hmmm seems legit.


had to look that one up, rep up for the linguistics awareness.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> had to look that one up, rep up for the linguistics awareness.


:grin: woo brownie points


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are some nice looking mini's there. Female mini's that are done tastefully and look like they are actually combat ready seem to do really well in the market that I just don't understand GW's stance on SoB.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

That also make models that are amazing for a tanith first and only army.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, these are really nice minis. They definitely appear a little more combat ready than the bushwhackers with their titties out that we saw a little while ago.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Wow, these are really nice minis. They definitely appear a little more combat ready than the bushwhackers with their titties out that we saw a little while ago.


Second that. I think i might grab a squad or two of these and mix them together with my cadian for a little diversity.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Victoria Miniatures do some really nice Imperial Guard style models. It's worth looking them up. If I ever did a guard army, I would certainly add some of their models.









To be honest, they are nicer than the GW models.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I especially like that these female soldiers don't have armor that conforms to the shape of their breasts for some reason.

Boobs are great, and in a fantasy setting I think boob-shaped armor has its place, but I like to see a more realistic depiction of armor on women in the grimdark future.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I may consider starting an allied Guard force once they release their not Mordian female miniatures to mix in with the male miniatures they already sell.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very, very nice! :good:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice to see someone going against the grain of big-breasted tiny-waisted female troops. Soldiers shouldn't look like they're trying to seduce someone or sell lingerie.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent minis and the fact they do not conform to the usual stereotype of sci fi female mini with the gravity defying breasts (always nice to look at) these would fit in great with with a guard army, my only quibble is I would prefare more futuristic looking weapon


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good amount of detail, Rifles look similar enough to Las-Carbines, and even the gear might be able to be passable in Tournements without decalring Proxy. Plus those Melons............................those melons. :grin:

In any case nice find, I'll put them on my wish list.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some excellent looking sub-ins for the Mordian Guard on this site. 

Duly noted!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I expect good things from Victoria minis.

After all, SHE DID win GD several times here and she even entered several OS GD comps (although I don't know how she went there - I don't tend to follow the results of the GD comps too closely).

That said, IF I was going to start an IG army (not likely unless the 40k rules suddenly get both a lot better and more cost-effective), I'd be using them.


----------

